# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Dark Naruto 666 No Jutsu!

## ShinSH

Kikoo les gens! Moi c'est Kévin, et je viens de découvrir un super mod pour Half Life 1 (j'ai pas assez d'argent de poche pour acheter le 2), qui est basé sur mon manga favori, Naruto ! C'est trop génial, on peut incarner Naruto, Kakashi, Sasuke, et Sakura, mais je m'en fiche d'elle, c'est une fille, elle est nulle. De toute façon Naruto il a trop la classe quand il fait son Rasengan No Jutsu !
 Excusez moi, mon cousin à écrit des conneries pendant que je dinais. C'est tellement consternant que je vous laisse le texte, sans les fautes d'orthographe. Oui donc, la première version du mod Naruto: Naiteki Kensei pour Half Life 1 vient de sortir, et ses développeurs ne se fichent pas de nous. Malgré seulement 4 personnages jouables, l'ensemble des fonctionnalités ont été implémentées, et ne sont pas trop buggées. Mis à part quelques crashes qui arrivent toutes les demi heures environ, mais ça reste acceptable pour une première release. Vous pourrez courir sur les murs avec votre chakra-ventouse, effectuer des jutsus (des magies, pour nos amis rôlistes) en suivant une combinaison de touches à presser, lancer des shurikens, poser des pièges, et vous battre au corps à corps. Malheureusement, cette dernière _feature_ n'est pas au top pour l'instant, et le combat est souvent confus avec des collisions bizarres. Malgré tout, on a bien trippé avec quelques canards présents lors d'un petit galop d'essai durant la soirée.
 Naruto: Naiteki Kensei s'en sort bien graphiquement, malgré l'age du jeu de base (plus de 11 ans !!!), le cell-shading s'adaptant bien au moteur choisi. L'équipe de modding s'est d'ailleurs fait plaisir en modifiant certains éléments graphiques du moteur. L'inconvénient, c'est que vous n'avez plus accès au mode HD en vidéo, et vous serez forcé de jouer en OpenGL. Si vous rencontrez une erreur de client.dll en lançant le mod, vous devrez lancer Half Life 1, passer en mode graphique OpenGL, le quitter, et enfin retourner dans le monde des ninjas.
 J'oubliais. Lors de l'installation, vous serez accompagné par une petite musique agréable, mais mal réglée car trop faible. N'hésitez pas à monter le volume à fond auparavant, histoire de profiter du début de la musique, qui a quelques voix bien sympa.

Voir la news (12 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Moen

Shift + W S D


HaaaayyYYyiiiii *Commentaire no JUTSU !!!!!!*

----------


## Froyok

Haha, je pensais pas qu'un mod sur naruto sortirais un jour !  :^_^:

----------


## Thom

Oh, les mods DBZ était assez réputé... Voila un nouveau mode de shonen populaire.
Enfin, j'en est entendu parlé... je n'y ai jamais joué.

Bizarre ce choix de HL1, ça commence a daté même par rapport au moteur source. Même si c'est vrai la qualité graphique du mod à l'air tout à fait acceptable pour aujourd'hui et dans l'ensemble plutôt bien foutu.

----------


## Sk-flown

Oué les mods DBZ étaient pas mal dans le genre, on avait bien aimé avec des potes a l'époque, ça changeait de HL(deathmatch) et CS.

Ce qui est marrant c'est de voir que chaque génération a son manga fétiche mais que les mods sortent toujours sur le même moteur.

----------


## zabuza

Yavait un bon mod Q3 pour DBZ, j'ai oublié le nom, mais j'avais plutôt apprécié.. ( bon c'est sûr c'était l'effet DBZ ).
Après pour Naruto, bha c'est un manga comme un autre ( un peu con sur les bords je l'avoue ).
A voir sur ce mod..

----------


## Elbreth

Baah vu que Naruto c'est le DBZ du pauvre.... :troll:

----------


## The Real Dav

> Excusez moi, mon cousin à écrit des conneries pendant que je dinais.


Humour à 2 balles loin du niveau CPC.
Peut faire beaucoup mieux quand même.

----------


## Moen

Ba non c'est ShinSh il peut pas mieux faire, il avait compet de DDR :coupbas:

Enfin .... humour ambiance quoi !


Sinon le mob DBZ (qui est très bien) c'est Earth Special Force.

----------


## Jean Pale

Le mod DBZ c'est Bid for power.




> Naruto: Naiteki Kensei s'en sort bien graphiquement, malgré l'age du jeu de base (*plus de 15 ans* !!!)


What ?

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> What ?


Ouais, même en remontant à Quake, ça fait que 14 ans, non?

----------


## Jean Pale

HL a 12 ans, et 14 pour Quake en effet. C'était peut être un mod Doom 2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Raphyo

Des idées intéressantes, mais on sent bien que c'est une alpha... J'attends la suite  ::lol::

----------


## Warzlouf

Pour que les photos piquent les yeux comme ça, ils ont oublié d'activer l'entialiasing.

----------


## ShinSH

> Humour à 2 balles loin du niveau CPC.
> Peut faire beaucoup mieux quand même.


Ca vaut pas mieux que certains commentaires.

---------- Post ajouté à 07h46 ----------




> HL a 12 ans, et 14 pour Quake en effet. C'était peut être un mod Doom 2 ?


Bon j'ai gaffé, j'étais fatigué après tous ces jutsus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lord Zero

Je doit me faire vieux, je me suis arrêté à DBZ, alors Naruto.....

----------


## BennyBlanco

dark naruto 666 haha xD

----------


## Phantom

J'ai trouvé le style assez sympathique, pas forcement cette phrase la mais c'est pas un concours non plus, y'a pas à juger de l'impact de chaque vanne. ::(: 

Lord Zero, je suis vieux auss, et je m'etit arreté à DBZ aussi, je m'étais meme moqué d'épisodes de Naruto diffusés dans un Kebab alors que j'attendais mon sandwich...3 mois plus tard j'étais à bouffer les 200 episodes les uns apres les autres comme un dingue. ::wub:: 





> Ca vaut pas mieux que certains commentaires.
> 
> ---------- Post ajouté à 07h46 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Bon j'ai gaffé, j'étais fatigué après tous ces jutsus.

----------


## NeoOoeN

Le mod DBZ pour Q3 c'était Bid For Power. Il était sympa mais j'ai toujours préféré Earth Special Force (et ses musiques technoroxxantes)

----------


## Graveen

ESF je cherche encore à comprendre comment se battre au corps à corps. Ca a l'air bien, mais bon. Impossible de faire quoi que ce soit à part des blasts.

Jamais réussi à me transformer aussi, j'ai les boules.

----------


## Louck

Tain trop bien ce mod.
Et c'est vachement beau pour le moteur, je trouve.

J'espère qu'il y aura des améliorations, car ca me fait bien plus trippé que ESF ce ptit jeu...


 :tired: 

EDIT : J'ai pwned un "Raphio" hier soir, niark niark niark.

----------


## Zouuu

Moi ce qui me fascine, c'est la qualité visuelle du mod. Pour du HL1 je trouve ca magnifique  ::O:

----------


## Carpette

> l'ensemble des fonctionnalités ont été implémentées, et ne sont pas trop buggées.


"L'ensemble des fonctionnalité A été", le sujet de la phrase, c'est "l'ensemble", pas les fonctionnalités.
Du coup, tu peux aussi enchainer sur "et n'est pas trop buggé"

Désolé, mais je vois cette faute tout le temps, alors pour une fois que je peux la corriger ...

----------


## Raphyo

> EDIT : J'ai pwned un "Raphio" hier soir, niark niark niark.


Fait gaffe dérrière toi  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

Bande de gamins ....





Jveux un MMO One Piece !

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> Bon j'ai gaffé, j'étais fatigué après tous ces jutsus.


Mince, moi qui pensait qu'on allait nous faire une révélation hermétique sur la véritable histoire des moteurs graphiques, me voilà déçu...  :Emo: 

En tout cas, ça rest super impressionnalt pour du GoldSrc. Dingue ce qu'on peut encore tirer de ce machin.

----------


## ShinSH

> "L'ensemble des fonctionnalité A été", le sujet de la phrase, c'est "l'ensemble", pas les fonctionnalités.
> Du coup, tu peux aussi enchainer sur "et n'est pas trop buggé"
> 
> Désolé, mais je vois cette faute tout le temps, alors pour une fois que je peux la corriger ...


Pour une fois que t'aurais pu envoyer un PM histoire d'être plus discrêt...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Qui a reconnu le moteur de HL1 honnêtement ?

Puré ca tiens la route par rapport au mmo free2play qu'on trouve partout, c'est impressionnant.  ::o:

----------


## Rutabaga

> Pour une fois que t'aurais pu envoyer un PM histoire d'être plus discrêt...


Non mais à croire que ça les fais b*nder de sortir ce délire de façon aussi peu polie sur CHAQUE NEWS et de le montrer à tout le monde histoire qu'on voit bien qu'ils sont super fiers d'être des relous de base.

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, Naruto c'est nul lol

ps:  ::ninja::  Discrêt?!  ::ninja::

----------

